# Small pig breeds?



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

We are looking into the idea of raising some pigs on pasture we have but would like a smaller pig/hog breed. Are there any out there besides Pot Belly Pigs? I know small is relative so I mean staying under 500 lbs.
dawn


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

How about Tamworths? The breed description gives a range of 450-650 for sows, and they are known for their grazing ability.
Lisa


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Dawn,

If you raise, breed, farrow, nurse, wean, condition and slaughter the sow she'll be under the 500 lb mark - virtually guaranteed. This will produce a litter of piglets, generally 8 to 14 or so. From those select the best couple of females (gilts) and breed them. If you want to have smaller pigs in the future, keep selecting the smaller, best conforming gilts. Likewise do it with a boar.

You can inbreed, run parallel herds to cross back, borrow boars or AI. Inbreeding will work because the litter size is large, fast and you can cull to the table. By being selective you'll quickly cull out any undesirable recessive traits that aren't readily apparent to start with.

On the other hand, our largest sows aren't all that much bigger than the 500 lb limit you're giving. The biggest ones weight about 700 to 800 lbs. They grow slowly to that weight giving you plenty of time to get used to them. Definitely cull any aggressive ones and then you're left with big, gentle animals without the searching for the grail of small pigs.

By the way, ours our a Yorkshire/Berkshire/Tamworth/GlousterOldSpot/Hampshire/Duroc(?) mix - in other words, good old American pigs. I keep selecting the best of the best as replacements thus gradually improving the line.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## Oldman in KY (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Dawn,

We raise Tamworths and the largest sow here on the place probably weighs 600 pounds. They are active pigs and do great on pasture. In reality, if you don't keep the sows much past 3 years, they won't get too large for you. Another thing to consider, a 250 pound pig will knock you down just as fast as a 650 pound pig. The magic is to cull for temperament and spend a lot of time with them so that they will know what to expect of you and what you expect of them. Pigs are fast learners!

We have some weanlings for sale. They are listed on the barter links.

Good luck.

Oldman in KY

www.hillsideheritagefarm.com


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, I was looking for the same thing! I decided to breed my farm hog type gilt to a pot belly boar. She raised six healthy piglets (three of each sex) and we put her in the freezer at 400lbs. I am in the process of selecting which will be used for breeding and which will be culled to the freezer. I plan on keeping one boar and a pair of females. 

I forgot about posting pictures here for help in my selection!  My good digital camera fell in the pool so I'm a bit limited in the pictures I can post though....

I'm selecting for a nice long body, fast growth, and standing wide and square (er, rectangular?). I'm pretty pleased with what I've seen so far - and the family freezer will be filled with any 'mistakes'.

The solution that worked for me! There are other small breeds of pigs, but they are relatively rare and expensive from what I understand.
Niki


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments. I am hoping to begin with pigs this spring, perhaps raising a couple for the freezer to learn about them. My husband thinks we may as well raise our own so I am researching. We do have pasture - and have sheep and goats on it right now. I like the idea of being able to pasture pigs, perhaps putting them on the garden area in the early spring. We should have plenty of milk and eggs around that time to supplement feed.

Old man in KY, your comment on a 250 lb pig being able to knock you down is well taken. I like the idea of selecting for temperament.

I will look around for Tamworth in the area but may well go with a good old American mix!

Dawn


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

A real potbelly that has not been crossed out shouldn't be over about 120 pounds for a 4 year old boar. Less than 500 should be relatively easy to find with the above posts


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

I have no direct experience with them but from what Iâve read Tamworths are a very active breed. That makes them very good at cleaning up marginal pasture but they may prove prone to âjailbreaksâ. For your first attempt perhaps the generic pig might be the best choice.
Paul


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Hogs must have gotten a lot bigger since we've raised them. We ran 80 sows and most were Chester White/Hamp crosses and we never had any bigger than 450 pounds and we only kept them four years. 

Bobg


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

I should have pointed out that I don't have anything against raising Pot-Bellies for meat. I just have not seen any for sale that have not been "fixed" and intended for pets. If I could find some close, we would strongly consider going that route. To be honest, I am sure that, at least at first, we will go with what we can find locally and learn from there. I would just prefer to stay on the small side. I do like the idea of breeding them young and so keeping the size down by age. Thanks to you all.


----------



## DrRudugast (Dec 21, 2006)

What about a guinea hog. The Guinea hog is small, weighing 150-250 pounds and standing about 17 inches as an adult. As well as being small they are very docile. They are also listed as critical on the ALBC's priority list. We are a breeder of Guinea Hogs and truly enjoy them. For more information check out 
http://www.rudugastsideal.com/pigs/livestock_GuineaHogs.htm

or 
http://www.americanguineahogassociation.org/


----------



## moore_farm (Jan 11, 2006)

I was told by a old timer to rotate your sow ever 3 years that way you dont have to feed a 500lb plus pig. I think we have guinea hog in the woods here in Texas. I have seen many feral sows only about 90lb with a litter.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Blossomgapfarm said:


> I should have pointed out that I don't have anything against raising Pot-Bellies for meat. I just have not seen any for sale that have not been "fixed" and intended for pets. If I could find some close, we would strongly consider going that route. To be honest, I am sure that, at least at first, we will go with what we can find locally and learn from there. I would just prefer to stay on the small side. I do like the idea of breeding them young and so keeping the size down by age. Thanks to you all.


If I knew where "local" was I would have saved my time. I have mini pot bellies that weigh about 50 lb mature and I have regular pot bellies that get around 300lb I have piglets for the latter if your interested I am in NW AR.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Garden Guy - let me talk to my DH tonight. NW AR can be local! I have an office in South AR and a farm in North LA. Friends in NW AR that I could stay with on a trip up there. Prices? Feel free to PM. Thanks.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

I will look into info on the Guinea Hog as well. I don't know anything about them but they sound interesting. Thanks.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Years ago we raised guinea hogs. We used them mostly as lard hogs. You can fatten one out on very little feed and they do get fat.


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

pancho said:


> Years ago we raised guinea hogs. We used them mostly as lard hogs. You can fatten one out on very little feed and they do get fat.


Pancho,
How was the meat quality?
Paul


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Paul O said:


> Pancho,
> How was the meat quality?
> Paul


We crossed ours with hamps. We had guniea hog sows but the meat was just too fat for much other than lard. That was years ago when lard hogs were popular. We free ranged them and the guniea hogs would get so fat they had trouble walking, their belly would drag the ground. They didn't have a lot of babys, usually 4-8.
The main reason we had them was they did so well on the open range. We would turn them loose and forget about them until we decided to gather them.


----------



## DrRudugast (Dec 21, 2006)

Perhaps your hogs were crossed with a potbelly. Our hogs are not obese. They are very active hogs and do not have any problems walking. Our hogs look more like a bacon hog than a lard hog. 

In regards to meat quality and flavor, here is some information beyond my own. Slow foods held a Guinea hog feast. Click on the link to read about it and see the recipe. http://www.louisianacookin.com/ffe/june_07/eventspotlight607.pdf

-Emeril is also touting the flavor of Guinea hogs: http://www.emerils.com/cooking/archives/002883.html


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

DrRudugast said:


> Perhaps your hogs were crossed with a potbelly. Our hogs are not obese. They are very active hogs and do not have any problems walking. Our hogs look more like a bacon hog than a lard hog.
> 
> In regards to meat quality and flavor, here is some information beyond my own. Slow foods held a Guinea hog feast. Click on the link to read about it and see the recipe. http://www.louisianacookin.com/ffe/june_07/eventspotlight607.pdf
> 
> -Emeril is also touting the flavor of Guinea hogs: http://www.emerils.com/cooking/archives/002883.html



Iâm a fan of Emerilâs, the originator of âPork Fat Rulesâ . 

Is the meat more marbled?...more red? â¦more flavorful? I am really turned off by the supermarket pork. Thatâs what got me interested in raising my own again.
Paul


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

DrRudugast said:


> Perhaps your hogs were crossed with a potbelly. Our hogs are not obese. They are very active hogs and do not have any problems walking. Our hogs look more like a bacon hog than a lard hog.
> 
> In regards to meat quality and flavor, here is some information beyond my own. Slow foods held a Guinea hog feast. Click on the link to read about it and see the recipe. http://www.louisianacookin.com/ffe/june_07/eventspotlight607.pdf
> 
> -Emeril is also touting the flavor of Guinea hogs: http://www.emerils.com/cooking/archives/002883.html


Could have been but that was more than 40 years ago and no one had ever heard of potbelly pigs. They were common in the area we lived in. Did real good on the free range.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

ok ss we have guinea hogs, tamaworth, what else mule foot hogs. What other breeds stay small???? My mind is racing about breeding possibilites.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope to breed my GOS gilt to my mini pig. The mini pig is about 30 pounds and is not a pot belly, very little fat on these little pigs, built like a razorback really, with alot of fur. The GOS has alot of hair too, both breeds have been very gentle and easy on the land. They are in a 16' X 32' pen and havent killed the trees or grass. I think it will produce a very nice homesteading hog. I hope he can reach but we can AI too.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

please help a stupid farm girl what is gos hog????


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

gloucestershire old spot


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

how big does the gos get???


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

big! they seem just as big as commercial breeds.


----------



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

Ossabaw Island hogs carry the dwarfism gene and are generally regarded as one of and perhaps the best tasting breed in America. In fact, they are bred for medical research purposes specifically because they are small and have characteristics useful in diabetes research. For a farm that breeds them, see:

http://www.cawcawcreek.com/

I have a personal bias for red wattles, but mostly because I raise them. But, they are very large as adults.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Feral hogs don't usually get big because they have to work to get feed into their bodies. If you see a hog that's over 400 lbs...more than likely that is an old and crafty hog over 4 years of age. Lean meat on feral hogs.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

We have two Guinea Hogs here and are awaiting our first litter (due in August). They will be going out on grass as soon as I can get the fence up. I've never measured them, so not sure how much they weigh, but they are small. I didn't want a large breed, find them too intimidating.


----------



## whiterabbit454 (Jun 3, 2008)

lasergrl said:


> I hope to breed my GOS gilt to my mini pig. The mini pig is about 30 pounds and is not a pot belly, very little fat on these little pigs, built like a razorback really, with alot of fur. The GOS has alot of hair too, both breeds have been very gentle and easy on the land. They are in a 16' X 32' pen and havent killed the trees or grass. I think it will produce a very nice homesteading hog. I hope he can reach but we can AI too.



i would be interested in this type of hog where can i get a couple?


----------

